# Chest pain and IBS



## just4mel_d (Mar 21, 2012)

I have had IBS for a few years. I have also had random left sided chest pain. Does anyone else suffer from this? If so what does it feel like for you?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would urge you to get the chest pain checked out by a Dr. Chest pain isn't one of the symptoms of IBS... nor do I see many IBS'ers here complaining about or even mentioning it.


----------



## Kailani (Apr 10, 2012)

BQ said:


> I would urge you to get the chest pain checked out by a Dr. Chest pain isn't one of the symptoms of IBS... nor do I see many IBS'ers here complaining about or even mentioning it.


----------



## Kailani (Apr 10, 2012)

I would suggest to have a doctor check you out also. I get chest pains and mine is because of the air or stool that inflates my stomach or intestines and pushes up on my chest or lungs. It makes it hard to breath. It might be that also... Good Luck


----------

